# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द हिन्दी उपन्यास >  एक धारावाहिक उपन्यास    बदनाम फ़रिश्ते / जहरीली नागिन

## sunitasa

एक धारावाहिक उपन्यास    बदनाम फ़रिश्ते / जहरीली नागिन  यही नाम है मेरे इस उपन्यास का !
एक ऐसा उपन्यास जिसके पात्रअपनी अपनी जगह भावुक , निडर , साहसी ,और कर्मठ  है !समाज में व्याप्त एक कोढ़  जिसे जहरीली नागिन के नाम से जाना जाता है!  कुवारी कन्याओ के नाम पर कलंक है ये लड़की !सिद के कर्मठ , इमानदार अफसर और  है सिद सुप्रि ०पल्ल !एक लड़की जिसे जहरीली नागिन बनाया गया !
एक ऐसा महान व्यक्ति जिसने कुछ राज को अपने में ही दफ़न करके स्वयं ब्रह्म  में लीन हो गया !एक ऐसी ओरत जिसने अपनी इज्जत लुटा जाने के बाद समाज में  बेसहारा लडकियों को सहारा दिया !और वो महान शख्स जिसने समाज द्वारा ठुकराई  लड़की से शादी की !
न्यायमूर्ति जिन्होंने अपने फर्ज के आगे अपने भाई को बोना मन !
राम जेसे भाई के रावन जेसा छोटा भाई !
गब्बर सिंह - नाम से ही खलनायक वास्तव में जहर का सौदागर !

----------


## sunitasa

cid इन्स्पक्टर मिस्टर पाल का प्रमोशन हो गया है और वो सुपरिटे0  बन गए गए  है !पि श्याम का भी प्रोमोशन हो जाता है पर वो केवल पाल का पि ऐ  बन कर ही  रहना चाहता है !इसलिए पाल ने उन्हें अपने साथ ही रख लिया है !पल का  स्थानान्तरण अब राम गढ़ नामक शहर में जाता है , जहा उन्हें cid इन्स०  जय ,  विजय , और राजन  मिले !
राम गढ़ में जब पल ने आकर देहा तो पाया की यहाँ सब तरह से शांति और खुशहाली  है ! कोई गैर क़ानूनी धंदा यहाँ नहीं पनप रहा है !सब प्रसन्न है और पाल भी  बहुत खुश हुवा यहाँ आकार ! इस सब का सरे पाल बजरंगी को देता है और आफिस में  बने हनुमान मंदिर में ही सब लोग प्रार्थना कर रहे है !
जय मारुती नन्दन , स्वामी जय मारुती नन्दन ! 
संकट मोचन तुम हो सबके दुःख भंजन ! स्वामी जय मारुती नंदन !!
--------

----------


## sunitasa

cid इन्स्पक्टर मिस्टर पाल का प्रमोशन हो गया है और वो सुपरिटे0  बन गए गए  है !पि श्याम का भी प्रोमोशन हो जाता है पर वो केवल पाल का पि ऐ  बन कर ही  रहना चाहता है !इसलिए पाल ने उन्हें अपने साथ ही रख लिया है !पाल का  स्थानान्तरण अब राम गढ़ नामक शहर में जाता है , जहा उन्हें cid इन्स०  जय ,  विजय , और राजन  मिले !
राम गढ़ में जब पल ने आकर देखा  तो पाया की यहाँ सब तरह से शांति और  खुशहाली है ! कोई गैर क़ानूनी धंदा यहाँ नहीं पनप रहा है !सब प्रसन्न है और  पाल भी बहुत खुश हुवा यहाँ आकर ! इस सब का श्रेय पाल बजरंगी को देता है और  आफिस में बने हनुमान मंदिर में ही सब लोग प्रार्थना कर रहे है !
जय मारुती नन्दन , स्वामी जय मारुती नन्दन ! 
संकट मोचन तुम हो सबके दुःख भंजन ! स्वामी जय मारुती नंदन !!
--------

----------


## sunitasa

anupgarh !राम गह्ढ़ से कुछ दूर स्थित एक कस्बा रूपी शहर !सभ्यता इस कसबे  में अपनी चरम सीमापर है !सब तरह सुख शांति , शहर के व्यक्ति ऐसे की साड़ी  दुनिया में ऐसे लोग नहीं है ,आज तक का रिकार्ड है की पुलिस इत्यादी इस कसबे  में किसी जुल्म की तप्शिश करने नहीं ई क्योकि यहाँ जुर्म के नाम को ही लोग  नहीं जानते है !कसबे के कुछ व्यक्ति बहुत ऊँचे पद पर आरूढ़ है !  न्यायमूर्ति इसी कसबे के है !न्याय मूर्ति का धर्म है की कभी भी अन्याय  नहीं हो , यही इनका वचन है , इंसाफ के आगे यदि इनका सगा अपना ही कोई भाई भी  हो तो भी ये अन्याय कर के आरोपी भाई को रिहा नहीं करेंगे !आर .इ . भी इसी  कसबे का है , यह वो महान इन्सान है जिसने समाज के द्वारा ठुकराई युवती से  शादी की है !अब ये निजी स्टार पाज जासूसी का काम करते है यानि प्राइवेट  जासूस है ये !!पुलिस कमिश्नर भी इस कसबे के निवासी है तो इन्स ० सचिन भी  यहाँ पुलिस ठाणे में नियुक्त है !!कुल मिलाकर सब तरह से सुखी है ये क़स्बा !
परन्तु कुछ महीनो से यहाँ भी गुनाह होने लगे है ! किसी की काली नजर इस कसबे  को लग गयी है !याह रहन लोग अपना दुर्भाग्य समझने लगे है !क्यों देखे !एक  दिन किसी अपरिचित का फोन पुलिस कमिश्नर के पास अत है 
व्यक्ति -- हेलो कमिश्नर साहब में कानून का ही एक सेवक बोल रहा हाउ !शहर  में एक लड़की ऐसी है जो जहरीली नागिन के नाम से जनि जाती है !सर जल्दी ही  उसे गिरफ्तार करे नहीं तो अनर्थ हो जायेगा !
कमिश्नर -- हेलो कोण हो अप ? पूरी बात बताओ क्या हुवा किसके साथ वारदात हुयी है वगेरह?
व्यक्ति -- बस सर में इतना  ही जानता हु !!
और कमिश्नर कुछ पूछे इस से पहले ही फोन कट गया !कमिश्नर साहब इस तप्शिश में  सभी स्टाफ को लगते है , परन्तु काफी कोशिश के बाद भी कोई सुराग नहीं मिलता  है ! कसबे में पुलिस को लेकर नारे बजी हो रही है , पुलिस प्रशासन हाय हाय  के नारे लग रहे है !
---

----------


## satyendra85

Bahut sundar prastuti h

----------


## sunitasa

इधर वाही अंजन व्यक्ति cid  कार्यालय में भी फोन द्वरा सूचना देता है की  कोई लड़की है जो की जहर की सौदागर है यह सुनकर पाल जय , विजय ,और राजन को  कुछ न बताकर पि श्याम के छोटे भाई को जो की यहाँ पर cid  का ही एक कर्मचारी  है उसे कहते है !
पाल -- m. वशिस्ठ,अप फ़ौरन अनुपगढ  चले जाओ ,वहा जहरीली नागिन नामक कोई लड़की  है , उसका वास्तविक नाम मुझे पता नहीं है , आप ही पता लगाओ और उसकी हकीकत  की भी जाँच करो ! शायद हम लोग भी एक दो दिन में वहा आ जाये !
एम् .वशिस्ठ -- जी सर कल सुबह ही निकालता हू में !
और एम् वशिस्ठ दुसरे दिन सुबह ही निकल कर अनुपगढ पहुच जाता है , पर बेचारा चिंतित है की किस तरह और कहा से शुरुआत करे कार्य की ?
इत्तिफाक ये होता है की उसे एक ट्रक मिलता है , वो उसे रोक कर ट्रक में बेथ  जाता है अनजानी डगर पर !ट्रक ड्राईवर कुछ परेशान सा लग रहा है !
एम् वशिस्ठ -- क्या भाई कुछ परेशान हो ?
ड्राईवर -- हा भाई , पर अप जानकर का करोगे भाई ?आप अपने कम से जा रहे हो !
एम् वशिस्ठ -- अरे भाई कहा है तो परेशानी भी बताओ ?
ड्राईवर -- वो का है न भाई हमर जोरू बीमार है गाव माँ , पर हमर मालकिन  छुट्टी न देवे है , कहे है की कोई दुसरो आदमी ड्राईवर के लिए रख कर चले जाओ  !
एम् वशिस्ठ -- इसी केसी मालकिन है तुम्हारी भाई जो इतनी निर्दयी है !
ड्राईवर ---धीरे बोलो भाई व दायाँ है दायाँ , जहरीली नस्गिन कहे है वे , नाम तो वाको बसंती है !
और एम् वशिस्ठ जहरीली नागिन का नाम सुनकर कुछ सोचने लगता है उसे सोध्ते देख कर 
ड्राईवर --क्यों साहब पद गए न चक्कर में , यहाँ जहरीली नागिन से सब कोई डरे है !
एम् वशिस्ठ -- नहीं भाई में द्रिवारी की नोकरी कर लूँगा , वेसे भी मुझे कम की तलाश है ! उम्झे जहरीली नागिन के पास ले चलो !
ड्राईवर -- या शार में कोई आदमी एसो ने है जो जहरीली नागिन को घर जाने है , वो तो मोय या मशीन पे खबर दे और में व जगह पहुच जाऊ !
एम् वशिस्ठ -- ठीक है इस मशीन पर ही उसे कह दो की मेने अपनी जगह दूसरा ड्राईवर लगा दिया है अब छुट्टी दे दो !
ड्राईवर -- एक बात बताओ साहब आप या चक्कर में क्यों पड़े हो जब की सारा आदमी वसे डरे है ?
एम् वशिस्ठ -- सबसे पहले तुमने मुझे भाई कहा कर बुलाया इसी कारन एक भाई दुसरे भाई की मदद कर रहा है !
ड्राईवर --सच  में या संसार में अबी बी दया नाम की चीज है !
और इस तरह से एम् वशिस्ठ के बारे में ड्राईवर जब बसंती को बताता है तो  बसंती उसे छुट्टी दे देती है और एम् वशिस्ठ ड्राईवर बन जाता है , उसे रहने  और खाने पिने के लिए सब सुविधा मिल जाती है जो की ड्राईवर को मिलती थी !
---

----------


## adityaa

सुनीताजी अच्छी कहानी है जारी रखो

----------


## sunitasa

काफी कोशिशो के बाद भी जब पुलिस कमिश्नर जहरीली नागिन के बारे में नहीं पता  लगा सके तो वो आपात कालीन सभा बुलाते है जहा वो प्रस्ताव रखते है की  कमिश्नर स्वयं cid  कार्यालय में जाकर वह cid वालो को इस केस के बारे में  बताएँगे ! सब सहमत हो जाते है और सभा समाप्त होने की घोसना होने ही जा रही  थी की तभी एक व्यक्ति अन्दर आने की इजाजत मांगता है , कमिश्नर साहब उसे  अन्दर बुलाते है और वो अपना परिचय देता है !
व्यक्ति -- सर मेरा नाम हा आर.ई. में एक निजी जासूस हु , सर जहरीली नागिन  के बारे में मुझे केवल ये बात ही मालूम हुई है की उसका पहला शिकार कालिया  नामा का व्यक्ति है , !
कमिश्नर -- धन्य वाद दोस्त पर अब हम लोग इस केस को cid  विभाग को सौंप रहे है !
और इस तरह से कमिश्नर साहब सिद कार्यालय की तरफ जाते है रामगढ शहर की तरफ !
---सिद कार्यालय जहा की बजरंगी की प्रतिमा बनी है एक तरफ छोटे से मंदिर में  , और सब इन्स ० के साथ पाल भी बजरंगी की स्तुति कर रहे है , क्योकि कल शाम  ही जय , विजय , राजन एक केस को सुलझा कर वापस ए है !
जय हो पवन कुमार   , तेरी विनती बारम्बार !
सब देवो में तुझे कह है बल बुद्धि  ज्ञान का भंडार !!
तभी कमिश्नर साहब आते है और स्तुति में योगदान करते है स्तुति पूर्ण होने पर --
पाल -- आइये कमिश्नर साहब , केसे आगमन हुवा अज हमारे पास ? और पल नाश्ता के आदेश दे देते है अपने अर्दली को 
चाय नाश्ता के बाद कमिश्नर साहब अपने आने का कारन बताते है !
---

----------


## sunitasa

कमिश्नर -- सुप्रि ० साहब में एक पेचीदा मामला लेकर आपके पास आया हु !
पल -- हा कहो कमिश्नर साहब क्या है आपका पेचीदा मामला ?
कमीश ०--सुप्रि ० साहब मेने इस  महकमे में काम करते हुए अपने २५ साल गुजर दिए परन्तु ऐसा केस कभी नहीं आया !
पल - कमीश ० साहब अप पहिल्या मत बुझाओ सत्य क्या है वो बताओ ?
कमीश ० पाल साहब यह केस न ही तो हत्या का है , न ही चोरी दैस्कैती का है ,  यह केस है एक कुवारी लड़की का जिसे लोग जहरीली नागिन के नाम से जानते है !
राजन -- कमिश्नर साहब अब सिद के ऐसे दिन अ गए जो की एक लड़की का केस में अपना दिमाग खपायेंगे !
पल  -शांत इन्स ० राजन , जरुर कोई गंभीर मामला है वरना कमिश्नर साहब इतना गंभीर नहीं होते !
कमीश -- इन्स० राजन यदि आप अज अनुपगढ में होते तो पता चलता , हम पुलिस वालो  का जीना दूभर कर रखा लोगो ने !हा तो पाल साहब वो लड़की नाम से कुवारी है  वेसे वो ऐसी एक वेश्या से भी बदतर है , कोई भी मर्द जो उसके साथ हम बिस्तर  होता है उसे हर तरफ नागिन ही नागिन दिखाई देती है !
पाल -- ठीक है कमिश्नर साहब हम ये केस आपको ३ महीने में सुलझा कर दे देंगे !
कमिश्नर -- बहुत मेहरबानी होगी आपकी सुप्रि ० साहब क्योकि मेने भी जनता को ४ महीने का समय दिया है जहरीली नागिन के खत्म के लिए !
--

----------


## sunitasa

पल - अब कल ही हमें अनुपगढ जाना है सब तैयार हो जाओ और देखो सब लोग अलग अलग  पहचान लेकर जायेंगे , ------पाल अभी बात पूरी भी नहीं कर पाए की तभी एक  व्यक्ति आता है आते ही पल को नमस्ते करने के बाद 
व्यक्ति -- सर मेरा नाम है आर .इ. में एक प्राइवेट जासूस हु और अनूप गढ़ का  रहने वाला हु ! हमारे यहाँ एक लड़की है जो की जहरीली नागिन के नाम से जनि  जाती है , उसका पहला शिकार है कालिया , वाही पास में रूपमती का आददा है जो  की वेश्या है , मुझे लगता है की रूपमती और जहरीली नागिन जिसका वास्विक नाम  बसंती है का कुछ न कुछ रिश्ता है !एक ट्रक हैआर जे ६७५५ उसमे बसंती को कई  बार देखा है !
और इतना सुनने के बाद पाल उसे आश्वासन देता है की हम लोग जल्दी ही अनुपगढ जाकर इस केस का मुवयाना करेंगे !
आर. ई के जाने के बाद पल सब को कहते है की जय तुम जहरीली नागिन का पता  लगोगे , राजन तुम रूपमती का पता लगोगे और विजय तुम कालिया के बारे में  जासूसी करोगे , हम लोग सब कल सुबह ही वयुयाँ के द्वारा जायेंगे ,!
जय -- सर इतनी सी दुरी के लिए वयुयाँ?
पाल हा क्योकि लगता है मामला बहुत ही संगीन है !
विजय -- सर अप कहा मिलोगे हमें ?
पल -- मेरे बचपन का दोस्त हरी अनुपगढ में ही तेनत है उसके पास ही मिलूँगा में !और सभा समाप्त हो जाती है !

----------


## sunitasa

उन तीनो के जाते ही पाल अपने आफिस  से निकले और एक खँडहर की तरफ उनकी गाड़ी  जाती हुयी दिखाई दी!एक बंगले के खँडहर के नजदीक पहुचे पल , देखने में एक दम  वीरान , जहा कोई परिंदा भी नजर नहीं आ रहा है भयानक शाम का धुंधलका , दूर  सियारों के चिल्लाने की आवाजे , हवा की सांय सांय ,पदों के झुण्ड अँधेरे के  कारन ऐसे लग रहे है जेसे प्रेतात्मा  खड़ी होकर पाल को डरा रही हो !परन्तु  पाल आराम से चलता हुआ पहुच गया अपनी मंजिल पर , जिप से निचे आने पर पाल ने  अपनी टोर्च की रौशनी ज्योही एक तरफ दिकह्यी की चारो और से हरे रंग की  रौशनी जगमगा उठी ! जहा हम सोच रहे थे की भिसन समय में कोई भी परिंदा नहीं  होगा यहाँ , वाही सैकड़ो  लोग दिखाई दिए जो की पुलिस की वर्दी में थे और  साथ थे कमिश्नर साहब ऑफ़ पुलिस !
कमिश्नर --- कहो पाल साहब आपके निर्देशों के अनुसार हम लोग यहाँ अ गए है  !पर एक बात मेरे दिमाग में अभी भी प्रश्न बन कर उछल रही है की यहाँ सुसन  जगह में अप हमें क्यों लाये है !
पाल -- इसी तरह से मेरे साथ चलते रहो कमिश्नर साहब ! जल्दी ही आप सब कुछ समझ जायेंगे !आओ मेरे साथ --
और mistar पाल कमिश्नर को बंगले नुमा  खंडहर के पिछवाड़े में le  गए !और पीछे जाते ही पल ने एस.पि शहब को निर्देश दिए की आधे लोग नदी के  किनारे स्थित बड़े बरगद के पेड़ के पास चले जाओ जहा की सतर्कता पूर्वक  drasti  जमाये रहो!और एस.पि साहब आधे पुलिस वालो को लेकर वहा से चले गए !
कम्सिह्नर साहब और पाल सभी पुलिस वालो के साथ पिछवाड़े में बने एक कमरे में गए और दिवार पर लटकी हुयी चेन को पकड़  कर खिंचा तो से रास्ता बन गया निचे की और सीढिया जा रही थी ! वहा   सब लोग निचे उतर गए जहा पर साफ सुथरा हाल बना हुवा था वहा उन सब ने देखा  की इधर ५०/६० व्यक्ति बेठे हुए अपने कम में लगे है उन्हें किसी प्रकार की  कोई हलचल का आभास नहीं हुवा ! पास जाकर पल ने देखा की वो सब यन्त्र मानव की  तरह केवल कम में ल्कागे थे ! कम क्या नकली नोट छाप रहे थे , कुछ लोग  सिसियो में कुछ भर रहे थे देखने में हमें कुछ पता नहीं लगा ! उनको बंदी  बनाकर पाल थोडा आगे बढे तो देखते है की बड़े ड्रम में अनेक प्रकार के जहर  भरे है !एक ड्रम में उन्हें भयानक जहर संखिया भी मिला !उन सभी vyaktiyo की वर्दी पर g.स. लिखा हुवा है !थोडा आगे उन्हें एक सुन्दर aafis दिखाई diya  जो की किसी बहुत ही बड़े आफिसर का होते है , आफिस में पल को कुछ कम की  वास्तु मिलती है और दिखाई दी एक सुन्दर लड़की की फोटो जिस के निचे लिखा है  बसंती उर्फ़ जहरीली नागिन !

----------


## sunitasa

एरोड्रम का माहोल बहुत खुशनुमा लग रहा है , कई तरह के छोटे बड़े वायुयान  खड़े है !सब तरफ इन्सान ही इन्सान दिखाई दे रहे है अनेक तरह के कपड़ो में  अनेक तरह की वेश भूसा में जिसे देखकर हमें वो कहावत याद आ गयी की,अनेकता  में एकता भारत की विशेसता !इन्हों वयुयानो में एक प्लान खड़ा है जो की रामगढ  से उडान भरने वाला है और कुछ मिनीटो में ही अनुप्गारह पहुच जायेगा फिर  अपने आगे की यात्रा जरी रखेगा परन्तु हमें तो यहाँ केवल अनूप गढ़ जाने वाले  ४ त्यात्रियो के कारन ही आना पड़ा है है  इसलिए उनके बारे में ही बाते  करेंगे !४ बजे उड़न है वायु यां की , काउंटर पर भीड़ जमा है , कस्टम वाले  अपना कार्य बखूबी निपटा रहे है इन में ही ४ यात्री दिकह्यी पड़े हमको जो की  नकली चहरे में है , इनमे सब अपना सामान लिए है चारो एक दुसरे की अनारात्मा  है पर अब वो चारो इस तरह से दर्शा रहे है की जेसे चारो एक दूसरा से परिचित  ही न हो ! और ये चार है , सूप ०पल , इन्स ० जय , विजय और राजन !
४ बज गए है सब लोग अपनी सीट पर बेथ गए है और सब ओपचारिकता पूरी होने के बाद  वयुयाँ अपनी गति पर आ जाता है , वो चार बेथ गए है परन्तु हम तो उनसे पहले  ही अनूप गढ़ पहुच जाते है और ४.४० मिनिट पर अनुपगढ के हवाई अड्डे पर प्लान  उतर जाता है !
अनुप्गार्घ ,चारो तरफ हरे भरे खरत ,पहाड़ , झरने सब कुछ मिलकर बहुत ही  सुहावना द्रश्य है यहाँ का , !अनूप गढ़ में काफी विद्वान् लोग रहते है ,  सभी यात्री उतर गए और कुछ समय बाद प्लेन उड़ान भर चूका  है ! इधर चारो  अजनबी उतरा जाते है ,अब हम तो इनके नाम से ही बात करते है , पाल के हाथो  में एक बहुत बड़ा बेग है जो की पिंजरे नुमा है वजन में भारी है  , और वो एक  ऑटो लेकर अपने गंतव्य को चले जाते है !!
राजन अपने गंतव्य की तरफ chala जाता है , विजय ने न  जाने क्या किया की अचानक चक्कर खाकर गिर गया , जिसे देखकर जय समझ जाता है  विजय की चल को , वो विजय को उठाने लगता है और अन्य यात्रियों को कहता है !
जय- भाई लोगो देखो ये जनाब शायद बेहोश हो गए है , इन्हें कहा जाना है इनके  जेब में कोई पता वगेरह हो तो हम लोग इन्हें वहा पंहुचा देते है! और तलाशी  में विजय के जेब से कालिया का नाम लिखा मिलाता है इस तरह से विजय कालिया के  पास पहुच जाता है सब यात्री उसे वहा पहुचने में मेदादा करते है !

----------


## sunitasa

इधर जय ने देख की विजय तो पहुच गया कालिया के पास !तो वह भी अपना कम शुरू  करने लग जाता है , वो पैदल ही चल देता है क्योकि उसकी मंजिल नजदीक ही है  यहाँ से !कुछ दूर आगे चला की उसे एक लड़की दिखाई देती है सवाली सलोनी ,  परन्तु स्मार्ट !लडकियों के मामले में जय वेसे भी तेज है , न जाने क्यों उस  लड़की को देख कर जय के दिल में कुछ हलचल सी होने lagati है , परन्तु अभी कार्य में vyast होने के कारन अपनी bhawanao को niayantran में rakahata है !इधर उस लड़की jiska   नाम jaya (mamata) है जय को dekhate ही सोच leti है yah shari babu है jarur ये मेरे भाई पल का पता जनता होगा ? ये vichar कर के जय के पास जाती है !और जय भी बसंती के बारे में इस लड़की से puchhana chah रहा है !
j

----------


## sunitasa

यहाँ हम आपको एक बात बता दे की जाया और कोई नहीं ममता ही है सिद सुप्रीत ०  पाल की बहिन ! जो की किन्ही कारणों से पाल से दूर हो गयी थी ये कारन जनाने  के लिए मेरा उपन्यास जो की शीघ्र ही लिखा जायेगा सच्ची दोस्ती / अपनापन में पढ़े !

----------


## cool king

Nic story!!!!!Ab aage bhi badhayo ji.

----------


## sunitasa

आगे की कहानी म कल से शुरू करुँगी, मुझे बहुत ही  अच्छा लगा  की ये कहानी सब को पसंद आई!

----------


## sushilnkt

आप इस कहानी को आगे कब लिख रही हे

----------


## aktyagis

ab ye kabhi ni likhegi.  Kyunki koi bhi aadhi kahani kabhi poori nahi hoti.

----------


## sunitasa

> ab ye kabhi ni likhegi.  Kyunki koi bhi aadhi kahani kabhi poori nahi hoti.


aj se is kahani ko likhan shuru kr rhi hu

----------


## sunitasa

sachchi dosti / apanapan ek aesi kahani hai jise padhkar pathak bahut hi khush honge !.
 इस  कहानी में बताया है की किस तरह से एक इंसान किसी बात को गुप्त रखने के लिए  और समाज के हित के लिए जीते जी  मर जाता है . ! और जब उसके जीवित होने की  बात सब लोगो को मालूम पड़ती है तो सब एक बार फिर बजरंगबली का आभार प्रकट  करते है ! ये कहानी है सच्ची दोस्ती की , आइये अब हम आगे बढे , जहरीली  नागिन की कहानी पर ------

----------


## sushilnkt

> sachchi dosti / apanapan ek aesi kahani hai jise padhkar pathak bahut hi khush honge !.
>  इस  कहानी में बताया है की किस तरह से एक इंसान किसी बात को गुप्त रखने के लिए  और समाज के हित के लिए जीते जी  मर जाता है . ! और जब उसके जीवित होने की  बात सब लोगो को मालूम पड़ती है तो सब एक बार फिर बजरंगबली का आभार प्रकट  करते है ! ये कहानी है सच्ची दोस्ती की , आइये अब हम आगे बढे , जहरीली  नागिन की कहानी पर ------


आप ऐसे गायब हो जाती हे, जेसे राजस्थान में आकाश से बादल ..................

----------


## sunitasa

और पाल का नाम जुबान पर आते ही जया  मुस्कराने लगती है ! जय के पास जाकर कहने लगती है -- इ बाबु आप इस गाव में किसे खोज रहे हो ?
जय एक दम से जवाब नही दे पता तो जया  उसे कहती है !
जया  -- साहब जी अब रात बहुत हो गयी है आप मेरे साथ मेरे घर में चलो , मेरा भाई  आपको देख कर बहुत खुश होगा , सुबह होने पर आप को जहा जाना है वह चले जाना !  
जय -- मुझे जहरीली नागिन के घर जाना है , क्या तुम मुझे वहां पंहुचा डौगी ?
जहरीली  नागिन का नाम सुनकर जया  के होश उड़ जाते है क्योकि जया  खुद उसकी कैद में  है और वो जानती है की जहरीली नागिन  उर्फ़ बसंती कहने को तो जया  की दोस्त  है परन्तु वास्तव में बसंती ने ज्या को एक तरह से बंदी बना रखा है , और  ज्या नहीं चाहती की श्री बाबु जहरीली नागिन की कैद में हो जाये इस लिए उस  समय जया  जय को अपने घर ले जाती है और खाना खिलाकर कर उसको सुला देती है !  दुसरे कमरे में जया  नींद से कोसो दूर यह सोच रही है की श्री बाबु को  जहरीली नागिन से के से बचाया जाये!

----------


## madhuu

आप इन्तज़ार बहुत करवाते है

----------


## sunitasa

जय सुबह जब जग तो जया  ने उसे कहा की घर तो वह बसंती का बता सकती है , पर  जय वह जाये ये उसे पसंद नहीं है ! क्योकि वो जय को सज्जन मानती है !
जय -अच्चा तो ये बात है है ! आपने मुझे शरीफ समझाने की गलती कर है!
जया  - में जो बात दिल में उअतर लेती हु वो हमेशा सच होती है साहिब ! ये सब  मेरे भाई के आशीर्वाद का फल है ! जिसे लोग न जाने किस नाम से जानते है कोई  उसे देवता कहता है तो कोई दानव परन्तु मेरे लिए वो मेरा भगवन है साहिब !
 है

----------


## sunitasa

जय - क्या नाम है तुम्हारे भाई का , मुझे बताओ ?
जया - उनका नाम है पाल , वो cid  में supritendent  है !
और जय पाल का नाम सुनकर चोंक जाता है परन्तु किसी कारन वश चुप रह जाता है !
जय - देखो अगर पाल आपका भाई है तो मई तुम्हे बता दू की पाल इस समय रामगढ में ही है और म उनके अधीन  cid  inspe inspector   के पद पर कम कर रहा हु ! हमें बसंती यानि जह्रिल्ली नागिन का केस हल करना  है ! इस केस के ख़त्म होते ही म तुम्हे पाल से मिला दूंगा ! अब तुम  निश्चिन्त हो जाओ ! और हा किसी को ये बात मत बताना !

----------


## sunitasa

जया - म आपका ये अहसान केसे चुकौंगी ?
जय _ मुझे बी तुम पहली ही नजर में अच्छी लगने लगी हो जया  , अगर तुम मुझे चाहती हो तो हम शादी भी कर सकते है !
जया - मुझे ये स्वीकार है ! क्योकि मेरा भाई जिस इंसान का अफसर है वो इंसान भी बहुत ही अच्छे चरित्र वाला होगा !
जय- पर क्या मिस्टर पाल ये रिश्ते को स्वीकार करेंगे ?
जया - आप इतने दिनों से उनके साथ कम कर रहे है तब भी अप उनको नही पहचान पाए !
वो मेरी ख़ुशी को सहर्स स्वीकार करेंगे !पर ये सब बात भय्या को बताएगा कोन ?
जय - समय बताएगा ये सब बाते पाल को !अब तुम यहाँ से दूर चली जाओ !
जया - यही तो समस्या है मेरे साथ , बसंती ने मुझे इस तरह से कैद कर रखा है की म मेरी मर्जी से श्वास  भी नही ले सकती !वो तो इस कदर कामिनी है की मेरी इज्जत भी दाव पर लगा सकती है , परन्तु बजरंग बलि की कृपा से अभी तक इज्जत बचाह्ये हु !
 जय - ये बहुत बड़ी समस्या है , अच्छा तुम बसंती को ये कहो की मेने तुम्हारी इज्जत लुटाने की कोशिश की है !
 जया  - नहीं म एस कभी नहीं कह सकती ! मेरे लिए आपकी जन जोखिम में नहीं डालूंगी !
जय - सोच लो मुझे बलात्कारी साबित करने के लिए बसंती कोर्ट में दावा करेगी ! और वह मेरा वकील बन कर आयेंगे मिस्टर पाल !
जया - आप बहुत महान  हो साहिब ! देवता हो आप !
जय - नहीं पगली म देवता नहीं हु , म केवल तुम्हारा जय हु !
जया  - ओह मेरे जय ! ILOVEYOU .

----------


## sunitasa

जाया बसंती को कहती है की एक लड़के ने उसके साथ बलात्कार किया है ! बसंती अपने  ही  सहायक को जो की पुलिस इंस्पेक्टर भी है जिसका नाम है सचिन के द्वारा जय को  गिरफ्तार करावा देती है ! सचिन जय को जेल ले जाता है और मामला अदालत तक  पहुच जाता है !अदालत में पेशी है कल जय की !
====

----------


## sunitasa

मिस्टर पाल , शांत , धीर गंभीर ! सदा न बुझने वाली चमक चहरे पर , और कभी न  मिटने वाली मुस्कान  होठो पर !बजरंगी का साया हमेशा उनके सर पर रहता है तो!  प्लेन से उतरने के बाद वो अपने बचपन के दोस्त हरी के पास जा रहे है !वेसे  तो मिस्टर पाल यानि cid  विभाग  के लिए 2 कमरे बजरंग होटल में हमेशा बुक  रहते है ! परन्तु दोस्त के शहर में आये और उस से न मिले तो क्या हरी को  बुरा नही लगेगेअ ? इसी कारन हरी के पास जा रहे है पाल !
बजरंग होटल का  कमर यहाँ चिद के नाम से क्यों बुक है ? इसका जवाब पाल से जब हमने पूछा तो  पाल ने हमें बाते की मैडम इस होटल से हमारे प्फ्फिस तक गुप्त रास्ता है  !हमने पूछा एस क्यों ? तो पाल साहब ने जवाब दिया की मैडम इन प्रशनो का जवाब  बताना हमारे लिए काठी है ! केवल समय बताएगा इन प्रशनो के जवाब !और हमुस  समय का इन्तजार कर रहे है और चलते है पाल के साथ!
पाल हरी के बंगले पर  टेक्सी में  जा रहे है ! बंगले के कुछ पहले ही वो टेक्सी से उतर कर पैदल  जानने लगते है तो उन्हें दिखाई देता है एक 10/11 साल का लड़का ,जिसका चेहरा  बहुत ही भयानक सा दिखता है ! पर ये तो विधाता की दें है इसमें हम क्या क्र  सकते है !

----------


## sunitasa

पल उस बालक की तरफ जाते है और उन्हें दिखाई देता एक पत्र जो उस बालक के हाथ  में है जिसमे गब्बर सिंह  और बसंती लिखा है ! पाल गब्बर सिंह के नाम को  देखकर कुछ सोचते है और उस बालक से !
पाल - आओ बेटे हमारे साथ हमें बजरंग होटल का रास्ता बता दो प्लीज !
और वो बालक पाल को होटल तक ले जाता है , होटल के रूम में पहुचने के बाद पाल उस बच्चे से बात करते है !
पाल - क्यों बेटे क्या नाम है  तुम्हारा?
बालक - अंकल मुझे चिम्पू कहते है !
पाल - कोण कोण है घर में बेटे ?
 बालक - सब है , माँ पापा , न बुआ !
पाल - चाकलेट खाओगे ?
 चिम्पू  - नहीं अंकल बुआ मुझे मारेगी , उन्होंने ये पत्र गब्बर अंकल को देने के  लिया बोल है , अगर मुझे देर हो गयी तो वो मारेगी मुझे !
पाल उसके हाथ से पत्र लेते है और बोलते है बेटे बुआ तो प्यार करती है मारेगी क्यों ?
चिम्पू - नहीं अंकल बुआ बहुत बुरी है , मुझे मेरे मम्मी पापा के पास अनहि जाने देती है !
पाल - अच्चा इतनी बुरी है तुम्हारी  बुआ?
मुझे बताओ म तुम्हे तुम्हारे मम्मी पापा के पास भेज दूंगा !  कहा अर्हते है वो ?
चिम्पू -यहाँ से बहुत दूर बम्बई में पय्धुनी में सी 444 तीसरा माला में 
पाल मई तुम्हे पंहुचा दूंगा वह ! अभी तुम चोकलेट खाओ म तुम्हे कल तक वह भेज दूंगा !
चिम्पू - और बुआ को क्या कहोगे ?
 पाल उसकी फ़िक्र तुम मत करो !!

----------


## sunitasa

और पाल अपनी कलाइ घडी में कुछ  बटन दबाता है ,और दूसरी तरफ से आवाज आती है "यस सर "!
पाल -पि श्याम अभी बजरंग होटल में मिलो !
हा  यहाँ ये बता दे की होटल से ऑफिस तक गुप्त रस्ते के बारे में पि श्याम को  मालूम है !और कुछ मिनटों बाद पि श्याम वह हाजिर हो जाता है !
पाल - पि  श्याम ये है चिम्पू , जहरीली नागिन का भतीजा ! तुम, इसे बम्बई पंहुचा दो म  एक पत्र लिह देता हु इसके पापा के नाम और हा हमरे राजू को बिलकुल इस चिम्पू  के जेसा चेहरा  लगाकर कर बसंती के घर भेजो !
पि शेम -- जी ठीक है !

----------


## sunitasa

और पि श्याम चिंटू को लेकर चले जाता है तथा  राजू के  चिम्पू के जेसा चेहरा  लगाकर बसंती के पास भेज देता है उसे सब कुछ समाजः दिया जाता है ! बसंती के  घर पर -- बसंती --- चिम्पू इतनी देर कहा लगा दी तुमने ?पत्र दे ए ?
चिम्पू -- नही बुआ वो क्या हुवा की म नदी के पास से जरह था तो मा पैर फिसल गया और पत्र पानी में बह गया !
बसंती - कोई कम सही तरीके से नहीं करता है !आज तुझे इतना मरूंगी की तू यद् रखेगा !
 चिम्पू - अगर मरोगी तो म कमिशाअन्र अंकल को कह दुनग की बुआ मरती है , फिर वो मुझे मेरे पापा के पास भेज देंगे !
 बसंती  - नहीं मरूंगी तू तो मेरा रजा बीटा है न मेरा चिम्पू बीटा ! ( और लाड दुलार  करती है )

----------


## sunitasa

शाम होने में कुछ ही समय है , पाल ने सॉच की डिनर लेने के बाद ही हरी के  पास जायेंगे ! यह विचार कर वो पलंग पर लेते की उन्हें यद् आया चिम्पू के  हाथ से लिया ख़त , और वो उस ख़त को पढने लगे !
  प्रिय गब्बर सिंह ,
                             सलमान से फोन विथ कैमरा मेने माँगा है , या तो वो  मुझे दे दे क्योकि वो विदेश जा रहा है  अगर उसने 5 दिन के अंदर मुझे कैमरा  नहीं दिया तो उसकी छुट्टी करना तुम्हारा काम है ! तुम अपने आदमी उसके पीछे  लगा दो !
                                                                                                                  तुम्हारी -- बसंती /  जहरीली नागिन

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

बहुत बढ़िया ..................

----------


## kajal janu

बहोत बढिय कहानी है जारी रखे

----------


## sunitasa

पत्र पढ़कर पाल के चेहरे पर चमक अ जाती है , क्योकि पत्र में सलमान का पता  भी लिखा है ! वो विजय और जय को सलमान का पता बता कर उसकी जासूसी और उसकी  सलामती का आदेश देते है, क्योकि बसंती के अनुसार सलमान की हत्या भी हो सकती  थी !

----------


## sunitasa

> बहोत बढिय कहानी है जारी रखे


 शुक्रिया , आप ने मेरे उत्साह को बढाया इसके लिए ! काजल जी

----------


## sunitasa

राजन अपने विभाग का सी अफसर जो सीधा और शांत स्वाभाव का है , वेसे तो सभी  अफसर शांत और चरित्र वन है परन्तु राजन अपन सबसे कम आयु का अफसर है , फिर  उसको ड्यूटी भी मिली थी वेश्या के अड्डे पर जासूसी करने की , इस लिए उसके  चरित्र का बयां करना हमारे लिए जरुरी है !क्योकि हमारे समाज में सिपाहियों  के लिए कुछ भद्दे चरित्र का वर्णन किया जाता है ! फोजी , सिपाही , पुलिस  वाले हो या फिर कोई भी सेनिक हो उसे लोग सम्मान की नजरो से नहीं देखते  बल्कि हमेसः उनके लिए कलुसिता रहती है लोगो के मन में !
  राजन प्लेन से  उअतर कर टेक्सी लिए बगेर ही पैदल कुछ दूर चलने लगा की सामने एकट्रक  खड़ा  दिखा , जिसका नंबर है RJ 1M 6755,! राजन इस ट्रुक को पहचान लेता है क्योकि  आर ई  के अनुसार यह वाही ट्रुक है जिसमे जहरीली नागिन को अक्सर को देखा  जाता है , परन्तु अफ़सोस की ट्रुक चालक को भी पता नही की जहरीली नागिन कोण  है ! खैर ,राजन लपक कर उस ट्रुक के नजदीक जाता है और ज्योही चालक से बात  करने के लिए ट्रुक में चढ़ाता है तो तो चालक का चेहरा देखकर चोंक जाता है ,  क्योकि चालक उसी के साथ प्रशिक्छां किया हुवा मएम् वशिस्थ है ! राजन ने उसे  पहचान लिया परन्तु एम् वशिस्थ राजन को नहीं पहचान सका क्योकि राजन ने  मास्क लगा रखा है !

----------


## sunitasa

चालक- क्यों मिस्टर आपको कहा जाना है ?
राजन - भाई यहाँ कोई देह व्यवसाय की दुकान हो तो बताओ ! मुझे वाही जाना है !
चालक - यहाँ केवल रूपमती का ही अड्डा है !परन्तुवह बहुत महंगा है !
राजन - आप उसकी फिक्र मत करो मुझे वहा ले चलो !अच्छा भाई बुरा न मानो तो एक बात पुछू?आप  पढ़े लिखे मालूम पड़ते हो फिर भी ट्रक चलते हो ? कोई नोकरी क्यों नही की  सरकारी विभाग में ! या फौज में जिस से हमारे देश की सेवा तो कर सकते थे तुम  !
ट्रक चालक - ये विधाता का लिखा भाग्य कोई नहीं पढ़ सकता भाई ,अच्छा  बताओ आप शायद कोई बहुत बड़े अफसर हो ! आप एक तरफ ये ये वेश्यालय बंद करने के  लिए कहते हो , और दूसरी तरफ आप स्वयं ही वेश्यालय का पता पूछ कर वहा जा  रहे हो?
राजन - हालत के आगे कोई नहीं टिक सकता भाई ! अफ़सोस है की म यहाँ  आने का कारन तुम्हे बता नहीं सकता ! खैर छोडो , ये ट्रक आपका है क्या ?
चालक  -- नहीं साहिब ये ये ट्रक बसंती में साहब का है !म तो उसका नोकर हु ! पर  आप आश्चर्य करोगे किमेने अज तक बसंती में साहिब का बंगला भी नहीं देखा !  मुझे वो इस मशीन जिसे आप जेसे लोग टेलीफोन कहते ह के द्वारा आदेश देती है  और म उस जगह पहुच जाता हु बस !
राजन -अच्छा भाई मुझे अपना दोस्त मानकर रहने के लिए कोई जगह बता सकते हो क्या ?
चालक  -जब दोस्त कह ही दिया है तो फिर आप मेरे साथ ही रहोगे आज से , पास ही में  मेरा बहुत बड़ा माकन है जो बसंती में साहब ने मुझे दे रखा है !चलो अब ये रूप  मति का अड्डा अ गया उतारो !
राजन - शायद आप मेरे बारे गलत सोच रहे है पर अंदर जाना मेरी मज़बूरी है भाई !
चालक - म मज़बूरी की परि भाषा  बहुत अच्छी तरह जनता हु भाई !
आओ चलते है म भी माया बहिन से मिल लूँगा !

----------


## sunitasa

विजय को लोग बेहोशी की हालत में कालिया के पास लेट है तो कालिया उसे देख कर  चोंक जाता है !और इंतजार करता है विजय के होश में आने का !विजय जो की  बेहोशी का नाटक कर रहा है कुछ देर बाद -- 
विजय - म कहा हु भाई और आप कोण है ?
कालिया - म आपको नहीं जनता , आप कोण है और मेरे घर केसे आये , बस कुछ लोग आपको बेहोशी की हालत में यहाँ छोड़ कर गए है !
विजय - पर आपका नाम क्या है भाई ?
 कालिया - मेरा नाम कालिया है 
विजय - तो आपका नाम ही कालिया है भाई ? मुझे बसंती मेमसाहब ने आपके पास भेज है !
 कालिया - कोड क्या है बताओ ?
विजय - कोड है जहरीली नागिन !
कालिया - ठीक है भाई मेरे पास आपका स्वागत है म आपकी हर संभव सहायता करूँगा , अभी खाना खाकर सो जाओ !
===

----------


## sunitasa

मिस्टर पल जय , विजय को सुचन देकर , रत 8 बजे अपने मित्र हरी के जाते है !  हरी पाल को देखकर कितना खुश हुवा यह कहने के लिए कम से कम मेरे पास तो शब्द  है नहीं !हरी के कमरे में कुछ तस्वीर  लगी हुयी है!
हरी - आओपाल  भाई इतने दिन कहा रहे ?
पाल - साधू सन्यासी और हम जेसे आवारा लोगो का कोई  नहीं होता है हरी !
हरी  तुम , और आवारा> अरे देवता कभी आवारा होते है क्या ? पल तुम देवता हो !  मेने तुम्हारे सब कारनामे सुन रखे है , दुश्मनों के पीछे तुम किस तरह लग  जाते हो मेने सब पढ़ा है !
पाल - इतना ऊँचा मत चढ़ा हरी ! देवता शब्द देकर  इस शब्द की तोहिं मत कर भाई , मुझे इंसान ही रहने दे और उन लोगो को भी  इंसान बने दे जो चंद   रुपयों की खातिर अपनी माँ सामान भारत मत को बेचने के  लिए दांव जेसा कृत्यकर रहे है !! अच्छा ये बता ये तस्वीर किसकी है ?
हरी - यह बसंती है पाल भाई 
पाल - बसंती , बड़ा प्यारा नाम है , तू एस कर मुझे इसके साथ मुलाकात करा दे !
हरी - क्यों ? क्या कोई इश्क का चक्कर है ? फोटो देखते ही इश्क ?पर म जनता हु की इश्क तेरे बस का रोग नहीं है !
 भाई म बसंती का घर नहीं जनता हु ! पाल तू सबके दुःख दूर करता है , आज मेरा भी दुःख दूर कर दे और बसंती से मेरी शादी करा दे !
पाल - वह , मान  नमान  म तेरा मेहमान ?हरी बाते बना कोई तुझसे सीखे !म बसंती को जनता भी नहीं और तू है की -------- खैर देखेंगे !

----------


## sunitasa

विजय ने कालिया से गुप्त जानकारी रत को ही हासिल कर ली थी और कालिया ने  बसंती मेमसाहिब का आदमी समझकर सब कुछ बता दिया था !विजय पहले ही अनुमान लगा  चूका था की सुबह तक बसंती कालिया के पास पहुच सकती है , क्योकि इतनी बड़ी  गेंगस्टर है तो अपने गुप्तचर भी होंगे उसके पास !और सुबह 9 बजे ही बसंती  पहुच जाती है कालिया के पास टेलीफोन की घंटी !
बसंती हेल्लो कालिया ये तुम्हारे पास कोण व्यक्ति है ?
कालिया - मदम आप ही ने भेज है इसे मेरे पास , इसने कोड भी सही बताया है !इसका नाम विजय है !
बसंती - नहीं मेने नहीं भेज इसे , ये कोई जासूस है पुलिस का तुम एस करो इसे मेरे पास भेज दो !कालिया - कहा भेजूमैडम ?
बसंती -- अच्छा तुम एस करो इसे अकेला छोड़कर बहार चले जाओ में आती हु तुम्हारे घर पर फिर देखूंगी की ये कोण है ?
 कालिया -- ठीक है मेंम  साहब

----------


## sunitasa

(विजय उन दोनों की बाते सुन लेता है )कालिया जो की बहार जाने के लिए बहन  खोज रहा है को विजय कहता है --यार कालिया भाई तुम मुझे बाजार से ये दावा ल  सकते हो क्या ?
 कालिया ( खुश होते हुए ) - हा भाई ले आता हु ,और कालिया बाजार चला जाता है !
 तभी  बसंती अति है और विजय को देखकर उसकी आँखों में वासना की गर्मी समां जाती  है , लाला डोरे आँखों में छ गए वासना के !क्योकि विजय देखने में सुंदर  बलीस्थ शारीर  गोरा चिट्टा !विजय को देखकर नागिन मोहित हो जाती है !

----------


## sunitasa

बसंती - क्यों मिस्टर आपका नाम क्या है ?
विजय - क्यों मदम आपको काम क्या है ?
बसंती  - जानते हो म कोण हु ?मुझसे सवाल करने वाले का क्या अंजाम होता है , मालूम  है तुम्हे ?म तुम्हारा वो हस्र करुँगी की दुनिया थूकेगी  तुम पर !
विजय  -  कल एक गुंडे ने मुझसे कही थी , बेचारे को आस्पताल का बिस्टेर और जेल का  खाना नसीब में मिला !अपने शारीर के जख्म गिन रहा है और जेल के सरिये गिन  रहा है !वेसे गुस्से में तुम कितनी सुंदर लग रही हो किसी की नजर न लग जाये  !तुम्हारे खुबसूरत गोर चहरे पर ?
बसंती - यु ब्लास्तेद , मुझसे जुबान लड़ता है ?जया जया ( जया को आवाज लगाती है )ज्या आती है !
विजय  - अच्छा तो ये मिस है आपके साथ ? तभी आप पर किसी की नजर नहीं लगती !क्योकि  ये सावली सलोनी है और आप गोरी चिट्टी !, में साहब एक बात कहु ? आप जोर से  मत बोलो नहीं तो तुम्हारे दिमाग की नस फट जाएगी और आपके बदन के अंदर जो  नाजुक दिल ह उसमे अटेक आ जायेगा !! फिर आप मेरे निवास पर आई हो मेने आपका  अपमान किया इस के लिए सॉरी !वेसे मदम अपमान उसका होता है जिसके कोई मन हो !
बसंती - मुस्कराते हुए _आप बड़े दिलचस्प इंसान लगते हो !देखो  नाम है बसंती !
 विजय - बसंती ? पहली बार सुना है ये नाम ! नहीं नहीं दूसरी बार  पहली बार धर्मेन्द्र जी ने कहा था !मेरे लायक कोई सेवा ?मेरा नाम है विजय 
बसंती जया  से कहती की तुम घर जाओ म कुछ समय बाद आउंगी और जया  चली जाती है !
 बसंती-  हा , विजय मुझे प्यास लगी है !
विजय पानी का गिलास लेकर आता है !
बसंती - मुझे ये प्यास नहीं हवस की प्यास लगी है , मेरी प्यास बुझ्हा दो !
विजय - हवस और वासना ये किस चिड़िया का नाम है ?
बसंती - बड़े भोले बन रहे हो ? म बताती हु , और बसंती विजय के होठो को चूम लेती है !
विजय -गुस्से में   इ लड़की तू बसंती हो या कुत्ती ! गेट आउट फ्रॉम हियर !म वासना का कीड़ा नहीं हु !
बसंती जानते हो तुम किस से बात कर रहे हो ! म चहु तो अभी तुम्हारी लाश यहाँ पर गिर सकती हु!
विजय - जनता हु तू है जहरीली नागिन , तू मेरी लाश क्या गिराएगी अपनी सोच !

----------


## sunitasa

बसंती - प्यार से   देख एक बार मेरी हवस शांत कर दे तुझे ढेर साड़ी दौलत  दूंगी की साड़ी जिन्दगी कमाना ही नहीं पड़ेगा !विजय - तू वेश्या है , और  वेश्या किसी को धन देती नहीं बल्कि छीन लेती है !
बसंती -ठीक है मेरे  इतना समझाने पर भी तू नहीं माना?म तुझे अभी बलात्कार के जुर्म में जेल  भिजवाती हु ! मेरे साथ एश नहीं कर सकता तो जा अब जेल की चक्की पीस !(पुलिस को फोन करती है)
विजय - इन हाथो में जेल की चक्की पीसना नहीं लिखा मदम !इन हाथो की करामत और दिमाग की कसरत से तुझे चक्की पिसवा दूंगा !!== 
==

----------


## sunitasa

पुलिस   कमिश्नर साहब अपने ओफ्फिक में कुछ फाइल का अध्ययन कर रहे है की  अचानक फोन की घंटी बजती है ! " कल्लो कोमिश्नोर साहब  जय बजरंग बलि - हम  लोग आज यहाँ से रवाना हो गए है !इस केस के हकीकत में जाने के लिए शायद हम  लोगो को पुलिस की कैद और अदालत भी जाने पड़े तो आप एक मेहरवानी करना की मेरे  या हमरे जय बजरंग बलि कहते ही फ़ौरन बैज्जत बरी करा देना और केस दिश्मिश  करवा देना !
 पुलिस कमिश्नर - ठीक है पाल साहब , में किस तरह से आपका शुक्रिया  ऐडा करू ?
 पाल - वोक्त आने पर बता दूंगा कमिश्नर साहब ! अच्छा जय बजरंग बलि !==

----------


## sunitasa

पाल के पूछने पर हरी ने बसंती की असलियत बताई !हरी के अनुसार बसंती एक  वेश्या से भी बाद टार है उस की खास बात है की वो हर दिन नए नए मरदों के साथ  वासना का खेल खेलती है ! हरी भी एक दिन बसंती की नजर में आ गया और मोहित  हो गया हरी बसंती पर , इस कदर मोहित की हरी बसंती से शादी करने का ही फैसला  क्र चूका ! कुछ ज्ञान नहीं रहा हरी को बसंती  के सामने ! उंच नीच , भेद  भाव समाज प्रतिस्था सब कुछ भूल गया ! बसंती हरी को बताती है की वो सेक्स सब  के सत्न करती है परन्तु प्यार एक से ही करती है ! और हरी समझता है की वो  एक हरी ही है !हरी बसंती से शादी के ख्वाब दख रहा है ! पर शर्ब और वेश्या  केवल पेसे वाले की हुयी है ! हरी मस्त है की बसंती ने हरी से शादी के लिए  हा कह दी , परन्तु बसंती के हाथ लग गया मुन्ना , करोड़ पति मुन्ना !बसंती  मुन्ना का जिस्म और पैसा जोक की तरह से चुस्ती रही , और मुन्ना कंगाल हो  गया !अब बसंती मुन्ना से पीछा छुड़ाने के चक्कर में है !इन बातो का पता पल  को चलता है तो वह मुन्ना के वेश में बसंती से मिलता है बसंती मुन्ना  का  इंतजार कर रही है नवजीवन उद्यान में !पल मुन्ना के वेश में बसंती से मिलता  है इधर बसंती मुन्ना की हत्या का प्लान बनाती  है !

----------


## sunitasa

मुन्ना - हेलो दार बसंती ,आज बड़ी खुश नजर आ रही हो ?अरे आज तुम्हारे गुलाबी  मुखड़े को देख कर चाँद भी शर्मा जाये इस तरह लग रही हो क्या कारन है ?
बसंती - मुन्ना मेरी ख़ुशी का राज   है तुम्हारा प्यार !मुन्ना म तुम्हे इतना प्यार करती हु की अज म तुम्हे उस प्यार का तोफा देने वाली हु !
 मुन्ना  - प्रिये इस ख़ुशी के मोसम में हमें इस बेरहम दुनिया के सामने नहीं होना  चाहिए ! वरना नजर लग जाएगी इस दुनिया की हमारे प्यार पर ! चलो आज तुम्हारे  बंगले पर चलते है !
 बसंती -- मुन्ना तुम जानते हो आज तक कोई मर्द मेरे  बंगले के बारे में नहीं जनता अ !परन्तु तुम मेरे प्यार हो इस लिए तुम्हे अज  मेरे बंगले पर जरुर लेकर जाउंगी !!
बसंती पाल को जो की मुन्ना के वेश  में है , अपने बंगले पर लेकर जाती है !बसंती मुन्ना से सेक्स करने का आग्रह  करती है और झुक जाती है मुन्ना के ऊपर अपने लाल लाल मुलायम होठो को लेकर  पाल ( मुन्ना ) के चेहरे पर ! पाल (मुन्ना ) एक दम चक्र जाता है , क्योकि  पाल ब्रहमचर्य को पालन करने वाला , नारी का शारीर भी उसे छो नहीं सकता ! (  यहाँ ये बता दे की पाल की अभी तक शादी नहीं हुयी है , आपने जो पहले उपन्यास  पढ़े उसमे पाल शादी शुदा  है ) पाल का मानना हैं की वो केवल एक लड़की से ही  प्यार करेगा बाकि सब स्त्री उसके लिए माँ बहिन , मत के सामान अहै !परन्तु  यदि पाल बसंती को मन करता है तो मुन्ना होने का राज का पर्दापाश हो जाता है  !क्या करे पाल ? परन्तु आखिर cid  सुपरितेंदेंत है पाल , और फिर बजरंगी भी तो है पाल के साथ !
 अचानक  पाल /मुन्ना को यद् आता है और -- बसंती डार्लिंग आज हम सेक्स नहीं करेंगे  क्योकि आज मंगल वर है और तुम जानती हो की मनाल्वर को म सेक्स नहीं करता !
 बसंती - ठीक है चाय बना देती हु !
 मुन्ना - डार्लिंग इतने सारे नोकरो के रहते हुए तुम चाय बनोगी ?
 बसंती - हा आज मेरे रजा को म खुद चाय बना कर पिलौंगी !
पाल  / मुन्ना समझ जाता है की कोई राज है और बसंती के चाय बनाने  हेतु जाने के  बाद और निचे बने तहखाने को देख कर पाल एकदम मुस्कराने लगता है ! इधर बसंती  चाय में जहर मिलाकर लती है ! मुन्ना  तहखाने में जहर देखकर वह से भाग जाता  है ! बसंती मुन्ना को कमरे में न देखकर गुस्से से चिल्लाती है और अपने दूर  के भाई शंकर को आवाज देती है !
शंकर दौड़ कर आता है और पूछता है की क्या हुवा दीदी ?
बसंती  -शंकर जाओ मुन्ना को जन से मर दो , और हा उसके पास मेरा हीरो से बना हुवा  शाल है उसको लेकर आना !शंकर - ओ के दीदी  शंकर मुन्ना को माँ रने जाता है !

----------


## aktyagis

kahani achchhi lagi.
Lekin Adhuri hai.

----------


## sunitasa

मुम्बई सेन्ट्रल स्टेशन  पर सभी प्लेटफ़ॉर्म पर लोगो की भीड़ टीडी  दल की तरह छाई  हुयी ,है  लाल रंग की ड्रेस पहने कुली अपनी अलग ही पहचान बना रहे है , स्टेशन प्रांगन  में टेक्सी , , मारुती , जीप स्कूटर बाइके  आदि खड़े है तो  दूसरी तरफ ऑटो स्टैंड पर लोगो की भीड़ लगी हुयी है ! उड़ घोसक  हर ट्रेन  के बारे में घोसना कर रहे है !उल मिलाकर बड़ा ही मनोरंजक द्रश्य है स्टेशन का !पी  श्याम राजू के साथ हल ही में ट्रेन से उतरे है , उन्हें मरीन लैंस स्टेशन जाना है इसलिए लोकल ट्रेन पकड़ने के लिए लोकल स्टेशन  पर  आ जाते है और यहाँ से अपने गंतव्य स्टेशन पर उतर्कार्तेक्सी से भुलेश्वर रोड होते हुए पय्धुनी राजू के पापा के फलते पर पहुँच जाते है ! राजू के पापा का फलते बिल्डिंग के तीसरी मंजिल पर है , और वह पहुँच कर वो दूर बेल बजाते है !फलते के अंदर ॐ नमो शिवाय की धुन बज उठती है , और कुछ सेकण्ड बाद ही दरवाजा खुल जाता है !दरवजा खुलते ही राजू को देखकर राजू के पापा कितने खुश होते है ये बता पाना हमारे लिए आसंभव है , ये वो ही जन सकता है जिसका लाडला बीटा उनसे बहुत दूर रह रहा हो , और अब म भी ये कह सकती हु की राजू के पापा को और मम्मी को कितनी ख़ुशी मिली ,होगी  क्योकि उस स्तिथि से अब मै भी गुजर रही हु !राजू को देख कर राजू के पापा जिनका नाम है जी। सेक्सना  . की आँखों में आंसू आ जाते है और रोते ही  अपने पत्नी को पुकारते है !

ऐ जी सुनती हो , देखो राजू आया है , और उनकी पत्नी डोडती हुयी आती है . राजू को गले लगा कर 
रोने लगती है !

----------


## sunitasa

पी  श्याम - भाई साहब हमें अंदर आने की कहोगे या फिर यो ही बहर खड़े खड़े रोते रहोगे ?
जी सक्सेना -सॉरी भाई साहब , राजू के आने की ख़ुशी में हम लोग ये भी हल गए की दरवाजे पर खड़े आप फ़रिश्ते को अंदर तो ले जाये !राजू को यहाँ लाकर आपने हम पर जो उपकार किया उअसक बदल हम नही चूका सकते ७  जन्म तक भी !पर ये तो बताओ की बसंती ने राजू को ख़ुशी ख़ुशी भेज दिया क्या ?
पी श्याम - नहीं भाई साहब ,बसंती तो राजू को मरती थी पिटती  थी वो इसको , ! आपने सी आई डी  supritendent  मिस्टर पाल का नाम तो सुना होगा ? उन्होंने ही राजू को यहाँ भेजा  है !
जी सक्सेना - अरे भाई साहब पाल को कोण नहीं जनता , वो दिन दुखी की सेवा को ,तत्पर  अपराधियों के लिए  यम राज और फर्ज के आगे अपनी जन की बजी लगाने को तैयार कर्तव्य निष्ठ अफसर है !पी श्याम - तो समझ लो उन्होंने ही राजू को यहाँ आपके पास भेजा  है लेकिन एक शर्त पर !
 जी सक्सेना - राजू के लिए मै  कोई भी सहरत मन ने को तैयार हु !क्या शर्त है ?
 पी श्याम - इतना पूछने की मेरी हिम्मत नहीं है , उन्होंने ये पत्र दिया है आपके लिए ! जी सक्सेना पत्र लेकर पढता है !

----------


## sunitasa

,  राजू को मै  आपके पास भेज  रहा हु , क्यों ? यह सोचना आपका कम नहीं है , परन्तु हा बसंती को यह मालूम नहीं   की राजू आपके पास है !मैंने ही मेरे सहायक को राजू के वेश में बसंती के पास छोड़  है और राजू को  पास भेज दिया है !शायद आपको मालूम नहीं की बसंती    , गयी है उसकी हकीकत जन  के  आप    कहना  पसंद नहीं करेंगे  ! मै  आपके परिवार से बहुत अच्छी  से , वाकिफ हु अत : मेरे आपसे   है की आप बसंती से  !   अन्यथा आपकी  का जनाजा निकल !जायेगा  
                                             आपका  शुभचिंतक   पाल

----------


## sunitasa

पढ़कर सक्सेना साहब की आँखों में आंसू निकल निकल आते है !
सक्सेना -वास्तव में  पाल इन्सान नहीं देवता का ही  है ! उन्हें  इज्जत का  ख्याल है !  साहब आज से ही मै  बसंती से अपने सरे रिश्ते तोड़ ! हु उस से हमारा कोई नाता नहीं है आज से !
===========

----------


## sunitasa

राजन ट्रक ड्राईवर के वेश में रूपमती के अड्डे पर जाता है ! उसे आर ई  दिखाई देता है ! राजन सोच में पद जाता है की आर ई यहाँ केसे है ?परन्तु वह सोच को यही विराम दे कर आगे के बारे में सोचता है ,तभी एक ओरत वह आती है ! गेहुवा रंग ,,सुंदर  , स्मार्ट आयु करीब ३ ,साल नाम माया है और वह मिस्टर आर ई की पत्नी है !इस से पहले हम आपको बता दे की माया रूपमती की रिश्ते दर है ! माया जहा पवित्रता की , देवी है वाही रूपमती गंदगी की देवी है , हवस कीपुजारिन  है रूपमती !
  रूपमती -- आकर्षक देह यष्टी तीखे नयन , गोरा रंग , देखने वालो के दिल में बिजली गिराने को आतुर कामुक ,उरोज ! माया रूपमती पर बहुत विश्वाश करती है , उसे पता नही की रूपमती देह धंदे में शामिल है !वह चोरी छुपे यह धंदा कराती है !इस जगह का नाम जहा की आर ई और माया रहते है लोगो ने वेश्यालय रखा हुवा है , परन्तु यहाँ की असलियत हम इसी कहानी में आपको आगे बताएँगे !

----------


## sunitasa

माया के स्नेहपूर्ण व्यव्हार के कारन सब लोग उसे माया दीदी कहते  !है माया -- अरे ड्राईवर साहब ?आप  बहुत दिन में आये ?ये कोण है आपकेसाथ ?
 ड्राईवर -- माया दीदी आने से पहले ही प्रश्नों की बोछार लगा देती ही ! पहले चाय तो पिलाओ फिर आराम से बाते करेंगे !आखिर हम अपनी दीदी के घर आये है !
 ( राजन माया को दीदी नाम से संबोधन सुन कर एक दान चोंक जाता है ,की ड्राईवर माया को दीदी कह  रहा है और माया रूपमती वेश्या की रिश्तेदार है !परन्तु कुछ बोलता नहीं है )
ड्राईवर -अरे राजन भाई कहा खो गये ?ये मेरी ही नहीं सरे लोगो की दीदी है माया दीदी !जितनी , धर्मात्मा सौहाद्रता की ,मुरति  ,ममता की प्रतिमा मेरी दीदी है उतनी देवी भी नहीं हो सकती !
 माया दीदी ये है मेरा दोस्त राजन , दुसरे शहर से आया है बातो ही बातो में हम दोनों दोस्त बन गये  तो ये कहने लगा की मुझे कही रहने की जगह बताओ मेने कहा मेरे पास रहो आखिर दोस्ती भी तो कोई चीज है न !!

----------

